# Zu meiner Familie gehören vier Personen



## gabiijuan21

Buenos día a todos!
Tengo esta frase: "Zu meiner Familie gehōren vier Personen"
La pregunta es porque el "Zu" adelante? Porque no empieza la frase con: "Meiner Familie...."
Gracias


----------



## susanainboqueixon

zu etwas/jdm gehören = formar/ser parte de un grupo vs. jemandem gehören = ser posesión de alguien

Saludos!


----------



## gabiijuan21

Pero cual sería la traducción posible?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

La que tiene es la correcta: "Zu meiner Familie gehören 4 Personen" El grupo/la familia está compuesto por esas personas. Sino, las personas fueran como "bienes" de la familia, lo cual no tuviera mucho sentido, verdad?


----------



## gabiijuan21

Lo que quería saber cual es la diferencia en la traduccion de Zu meiner Familie gehören vier Personen si la traducción sería Mi familia está compuesta por cuatro personas. Porque el zu adelante? Porque no se dice Meiner Familie gehören vier Personen? Gracias


----------



## Tonerl

Porque no se dice Meiner Familie gehören vier Personen? 

_*"Meiner Familie gehören vier Personen" significaría que mi familia sería la dueña/propietaria de cuatro personas!

Mientras que "Mi familia incluye a cuatro personas/Mi familia está compuesta por cuatro personas" significa que "Zu meiner Familie gehören vier Personen“ oder:
Mi familia consta de cuatro personas „Meine Familie besteht aus vier Personen“ *_


----------



## anahiseri

gabiijuan21 said:


> Buenos día a todos!
> Tengo esta fra "Zu meiner Familie gehōren vier Personen"
> La pregunta es porque el "Zu" adelante? Porque no empieza la frase con: "Meiner Familie...."
> Gracias


*Zu * *meiner Familie*     gehōren        vier Personen
traducción literal:
*A     mi familia*      pertenecen         cuatro personas
Si quitas el "zu" es como si en español quitaras el "a". ¿A que no suena bien?
en alemán el verbo *gehören* va con *zu*,  en español el verbo *pertenecer* va con *a*.

(explicación básica e incompleta, pero correcta)


----------



## lagartija68

Justamente la respuesta está en el nro. 2.  Según el régimen verbal, el significado.
gehören con dativo solo sin preposicion es pertenecer.
gehören con un complemento encabezado por zu indica la composición de algo.
Meiner Familie gehört das Haus. = La casa pertenece a mi familia = Mi familia posee la casa = Mi familia es la propietaria la casa.
Zu meiner Familie gehören vier Personen = Mi familia está compuesta por cuatro personas. = Cuatro personas conforman mi familia.


----------

